# Images limited to 20 per thread?



## atticus182 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all, I am new on Rootzwiki, but I brought over my Softkey collection for the Galaxy Nexus from xda, which has quite some different styles in it.
However, I can't post more than 20 images in one post, and actually I need more because I have +20 styles! Is this a limit for new members? Do I need to reach a certain amount of posts?

Please enlighten me


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

it's a limit for everyone. just use the 2nd post for more images


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You can also use imgur albums, which are always handy.


----------

